# Top 15 SEC Players for 2014...



## Browning Slayer (Aug 13, 2014)

Gurley wins the votes by a landslide.. 



> Georgia running back Todd Gurley received 19 of the 23 first-place votes. He was also the only player to appear on all 23 ballots.



http://athlonsports.com/college-football/ranking-top-15-players-sec-2014-experts-poll


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 13, 2014)

Ramik Wilson is too high and AJ Johnson is too low.

Also surprised they have Fournette ahead of Alex Collins.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 14, 2014)

Was there any doubt?  While not a UGA fan, I love me some Todd Gurley.

I have a friend who is a UGA fan who thinks the Nick Chubb will take Gurley's spot this year.  This is the type of fan that makes the rest of you Dawg fans look bad.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 14, 2014)

If he stays healthy, Gurley is the best in college football.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Aug 14, 2014)

If he stays healthy and doesn't pull a Clowney.  On one hand I can certainly understand his position.  RBs only have so many carries; he may decide he would rather get paid for the majority of his carries.  The problem is playing not to get hurt usually gets you hurt.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 14, 2014)

ddavis1120 said:


> If he stays healthy and doesn't pull a Clowney.  On one hand I can certainly understand his position.  RBs only have so many carries; he may decide he would rather get paid for the majority of his carries.  The problem is playing not to get hurt usually gets you hurt.



Not concerned about Gurley pulling a Clowney.  As for the number of carries, his workload is significantly less than many other rb's.  Tre Mason had over 100 more carries in 2013 than Gurley had in 2012.  Many players are now looking to go to a school where they will be splitting carries.


----------



## mike1225 (Aug 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Was there any doubt?  While not a UGA fan, I love me some Todd Gurley.
> 
> I have a friend who is a UGA fan who thinks the Nick Chubb will take Gurley's spot this year.  This is the type of fan that makes the rest of you Dawg fans look bad.



I'm not a Dawg fan but I know Nick Chubb is a very good running back. Whether he will be as good as Gurley remains to be seen.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 14, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> I'm not a Dawg fan but I know Nick Chubb is a very good running back. Whether he will be as good as Gurley remains to be seen.



I have a hunch he will be as good or even better, as in more durable . Chubb is going to see the field from day 1 in various duties, special teams for one.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 14, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> I'm not a Dawg fan but I know Nick Chubb is a very good running back. Whether he will be as good as Gurley remains to be seen.



He won't be the starting rb on opening day.  That's what I've been told.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 14, 2014)

no, he won't.  I do believe Chubb has the potential to be every bit as good as Gurley, but it won't be this year....but then again, it is August 14th and no one has played a down.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Not concerned about Gurley pulling a Clowney.  As for the number of carries, his workload is significantly less than many other rb's.  Tre Mason had over 100 more carries in 2013 than Gurley had in 2012.  Many players are now looking to go to a school where they will be splitting carries.



hence BAMA's "wealth" at the position.

I think a healthy Gurley is as formidable a back as I have seen in a long, long time, and I saw a healthy Lacy. Unfortunately, Lacy was only healthy for a very short time, same so far with Gurley.

I do not agree with Arie Kouandjio being so high, in fact from what I've heard CAm Robinson may be better as a true freshman.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> no, he won't.  I do believe Chubb has the potential to be every bit as good as Gurley, but it won't be this year....but then again, it is August 14th and no one has played a down.



Don't get too caught up on the physique.  He could be great (and probably will), but we recruites this monster at linebacker (#1 lb recruit in the nation).





After two years, he tansferred to Cincinnati because he couldn't crack the depth chart.  He's eligible this year.  You never know until you know.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> hence BAMA's "wealth" at the position.



Yep.  Richt finally followed suit after watching LSU and Bama use so many backs.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2014)

ddavis1120 said:


> If he stays healthy and doesn't pull a Clowney.  On one hand I can certainly understand his position.  RBs only have so many carries; he may decide he would rather get paid for the majority of his carries.  The problem is playing not to get hurt usually gets you hurt.



 Clowney was looking to be the #1 pick in the draft.   Gurley  doesn't have to worry about that.  He's a beast, he'll have a great year.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> I have a hunch he will be as good or even better, as in more durable . Chubb is going to see the field from day 1 in various duties, special teams for one.



I agree.   From Chubbs ability and character if he stays healthy he will be the closest comparison to Hershal Walker for the dogs that has played for UGA since, I think.   Gurley is a great RB but I think Chubb has the ability to be hands down better.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 17, 2014)

Hope falcons draft the Gurley man- Jackson is history


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 17, 2014)

paddlin samurai said:


> Hope falcons draft the Gurley man- Jackson is history



Jackson was history before the Falcons wasted all that money on him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Was there any doubt?  While not a UGA fan, I love me some Todd Gurley.
> 
> I have a friend who is a UGA fan who thinks the Nick Chubb will take Gurley's spot this year.  This is the type of fan that makes the rest of you Dawg fans look bad.



How does some guy that you know saying something dumb make the rest of us look bad?  It makes him look bad.

Seems like Chubb will be a good one but to say that he is going to be better than Gurley before he plays a down of college football is foolish.  And I could not care less what recruiting sites have said about the two of them during their respective recruitments.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 17, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Jackson was history before the Falcons wasted all that money on him.



Amen to that!...and to think we coulda got Lacy


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 17, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> How does some guy that you know saying something dumb make the rest of us look bad?  It makes him look bad.
> 
> Seems like Chubb will be a good one but to say that he is going to be better than Gurley before he plays a down of college football is foolish.  And I could not care less what recruiting sites have said about the two of them during their respective recruitments.




Same could be said for Fournette; he hasn't played a down and he is already getting mentioned as the best player on LSUs team.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 18, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> How does some guy that you know saying something dumb make the rest of us look bad?  It makes him look bad.



Because Dawg fans have a habit of wanting to jump the gun on replacing their best players.  I remember hearing talk of needing to move Murray to the bench.

I know this happens with all teams' fans, but I hear alot more of it from UGA fans.  I'm sure it's partly because I live amongst so mant Dawg fans.

Either way, good luck this season, but not too much.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 18, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Was there any doubt?  While not a UGA fan, I love me some Todd Gurley.
> 
> I have a friend who is a UGA fan who thinks the Nick Chubb will take Gurley's spot this year.  This is the type of fan that makes the rest of you Dawg fans look bad.



How about this comment?

Backup QB Jeremy Johnson told AL.com: “If I’m called upon, I’ll be ready. I really don’t feel any pressure. I’ve just got to do what I’ve been coached to do and everything will pan out right.”

Playing mostly against Florida Atlantic and Western Carolina in 2014, Johnson threw for 422 yards and six TDs with two interceptions in 2014.

He thinks Marshall will win the Heisman Trophy, despite not starting the opener.

“He led us to the national championship, and we were 13 seconds away,” Johnson told AL.com. ” And this year he got better at passing, better at running, better at making reads. He’s become a leader on this team, and I’ve never seen him so amped at practice every day the way he is, the way he comes out. So, I know for a fact he’ll win the Heisman.”


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 18, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> So, I know for a fact he’ll win the Heisman.”



If this happens......





It's the end I tell ya.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 18, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Because Dawg fans have a habit of wanting to jump the gun on replacing their best players.  I remember hearing talk of needing to move Murray to the bench.
> 
> I know this happens with all teams' fans, but I hear alot more of it from UGA fans.  I'm sure it's partly because I live amongst so mant Dawg fans.
> 
> Either way, good luck this season, but not too much.



This isn't a problem specific to UGA. Bammers have said that Henry->Yeldon->Richardson->Ingram and I know several Aubs who think that Jeremy Johnson is already better than Marshall. This happens at every school.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 18, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> This isn't a problem specific to UGA. Bammers have said that Henry->Yeldon->Richardson->Ingram



Did they openly say that Ingram should sit behind Richardson and so on?

[/QUOTE]
and I know several Aubs who think that Jeremy Johnson is already better than Marshall. [/QUOTE]

This may actually be accurate.  I have a freind (same one who made the Chubb comment) from Wilcox County who slobbers all over Marshall and has since he was in high school.

You have no idea how much I would love for Johnson to take Marshall's job this season.



> This happens at every school


I thought that Karlos Williams would end up being the best pure running back in our backfield last season, but never thought we should sit Freeman behind him.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 18, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Did they openly say that Ingram should sit behind Richardson and so on?




Yes. One of my best friends in Alabama is convinced that the best running back in the SEC is always the next guy up for Bama. Happens everywhere.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 21, 2014)

Preface this by letting you guys know I'm a Gator fan and a REAL Bulldog fan, MSU 

This list is a joke.

The fact that Benardrick McKinney is not the first Bulldog on listed just makes me SMH.  Mark my words, by the end of the season everybody will know who this guy is.


----------



## Atchafalaya (Aug 25, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Same could be said for Fournette; he hasn't played a down and he is already getting mentioned as the best player on LSUs team.



I think Fournette will impress once the season starts and he gets some carries. He is very fast and elusive for a big back.


----------

